

Simple Pictures That State-of-the-Art AI Still Can’t Recognize - chriskanan
http://www.wired.com/2015/01/simple-pictures-state-art-ai-still-cant-recognize

======
rndn
I’m wondering whether Hinton’s reverse computer graphics/bottom-up
hierarchical coordinate frames/Hough transform routing approach [1] is
suspsusceptible to this too.

[1]:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8783505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8783505)

